# Recepção de sinal horário via rádio (DCF-77). O que é feito de?



## hvalentim (27 Jul 2009 às 15:24)

Como é sabido algumas estações meteorológicas incorporam um receptor permitindo a sincronização automática precisa do relógio/das horas com um sinal rádio.

No meu caso, e na Europa, a Oregon WMR100 permite optar entre dois serviços/sinais:

*MSF-60* (emitido do Reino Unido)
*DCF-77* (emitido da Alemanha)

Em teoria têm ambos coberturas idênticas: no limite até cerca de 1500-2000 KM.

Em Portugal nunca consegui levar a estação a sincronizar-se com o MSF-60 mas consegui consistentemente obter o DCF-77 (nunca muito bem, mas a ponto de de quando em vez ser possível a sincronia). Já há vários meses, contudo, deixei de o conseguir fazer (o que me leva a uma de duas conclusões: a) que o sinal mudou ou b) que a capacidade da minha estação o receber se alterou - a terceira hipótese, interferência, está afastada porque o problema é consistente ao longo de meses).

Assim, gostava de saber das vossas experiências: as vossas estações têm conseguido obter sinal? Qual? E em que modelos? Obrigado.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2009 às 16:36)

hvalentim disse:


> Como é sabido algumas estações meteorológicas incorporam um receptor permitindo a sincronização automática precisa do relógio/das horas com um sinal rádio.
> 
> Em Portugal nunca consegui levar a estação a sincronizar-se com o MSF-60 mas consegui consistentemente obter o DCF-77 (nunca muito bem, mas a ponto de de quando em vez ser possível a sincronia). Já há vários meses, contudo, deixei de o conseguir fazer (o que me leva a uma de duas conclusões: a) que o sinal mudou ou b) que a capacidade da minha estação o receber se alterou - a terceira hipótese, interferência, está afastada porque o problema é consistente ao longo de meses).




Olá hvalentim 

A estação que possuo (made in France) também inclui esta particularidade, mas após várias tentativas em estabelecer a sincronização (no início) com o sinal que no caso é o emitido da Alemanha, não fui bem sucedido. 
Posso estar errado (daí que aceito as devidas correcções se for o caso) mas penso que tal se deve à distância, afinal estamos geograficamente na cauda da Europa e calculo que a distância de 2000 km como exemplo de limite poderá não ser real!
Esta estação possui a opção de acerto manual das horas, data, etc, por isso utilizei-a como solução e funciona optimamente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2009 às 17:38)

Boas,eu tenho uma estação OREGON BAR 122HG,com essa função do relógio.

Por aqui nunca tive problemas pela captação do sinal para obter as horas via rádio controll,só que,têm sempre uma hora a +.mas isso já se sabe.

Como moro,mais perto,de onde é enviado o sinal,tenho sorte .


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2009 às 20:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,eu tenho uma estação OREGON BAR 122HG,com essa função do relógio.
> 
> Por aqui nunca tive problemas pela captação do sinal para obter as horas via rádio controll,só que,têm sempre uma hora a +.mas isso já se sabe.
> 
> Como moro,mais perto,de onde é enviado o sinal,tenho sorte .



ALBIMETEO
Esse foi um pormenor que no início também de certo modo me intrigou, mas ao definir as horas na estação juntamente com a data através da opção manual, atrasei 1 hora o que resultou no acerto da hora actual.

Sim, mais próximo da fronteira o sinal poderá ser mais forte!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Jul 2009 às 20:53)

joseoliveira disse:


> ALBIMETEO
> Esse foi um pormenor que no início também de certo modo me intrigou, mas ao definir as horas na estação juntamente com a data através da opção manual, atrasei 1 hora o que resultou no acerto da hora actual.
> 
> Sim, mais próximo da fronteira o sinal poderá ser mais forte!



Esta também têm opção manual,para o ajuste da hora.


----------



## under (28 Jul 2009 às 10:53)

bom dia pessoal!
Posso vos falar da minha vasta experiencia com sinais radio-controlados...
possuo uma estaçao manhosa de parede,daquelas que tem um sensor externo, e possuo 2 relogios que tambem recebem sinais radio controlados.Sao da casio que usa a tecnologia waveceptor.
Entao é assim:Tanto a estaçao como os relogios,TODOS os dias recebem o sinalzinho.Só nao recebem se tiver a TV ligada.Pode parecer estranho mas é verdade.A melhor altura para receber o sinal é durante a noite qd ha menos interferencias electricas.(vem no manual dos relogios). De dia nem pensem em calibrar automaticamente.A estaçao sincroniza sempre entre a 1h, 1h15, ja os relogios é sempre as 3h03 da manha, eles fazem 5 tentativas desde a meia-noite e depois de hora-a-hora  mais uma extra as 6 da manha.Tal como ja disse,se tiver a TV ligada a estaçao nao sincroniza,e os relogios tambem nao.Convem ter os relogios perto de uma janela.A estaçao estana parede por detras da TV e ainda ta longe da janela mas sincroniza perfeitamente.Um abraço!.ps:Vivo em Coimbra.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2009 às 21:13)

under disse:


> A melhor altura para receber o sinal é durante a noite qd ha menos interferencias electricas.(vem no manual dos relogios). De dia nem pensem em calibrar automaticamente.A estaçao sincroniza sempre entre a 1h, 1h15, ja os relogios é sempre as 3h03 da manha, eles fazem 5 tentativas desde a meia-noite e depois de hora-a-hora  mais uma extra as 6 da manha.




Nada como experimentar e redefinir estes parâmetros na minha estação na próxima mudança de pilhas (penso que não tardará) e seguir as indicações que deixaste.
Só sei que as tentativas ao início não foram bem sucedidas, quiçá terei sorte da próxima!
Obrigado under.


----------



## hvalentim (29 Jul 2009 às 10:01)

Indicações preciosas. Obrigado de facto under. Realmente não tenho experimentado de madrugada (creio que essa função onera bastante as pilhas, a que recorro). Vou no entanto tentar. 

Presumo de resto que faz sentido, de noite, com a variação da ionização o sinal rádio tem melhor alcance/qualidade(?).


----------



## under (29 Jul 2009 às 18:12)

De nada pessoal,por acaso estou curioso em saber se vao ter novidades.Aqui os meus meninos e a estaçao nao falham ( desde que a TV esteja desligada )


----------



## under (29 Jul 2009 às 18:23)

hvalentim disse:


> Indicações preciosas. Obrigado de facto under. Realmente não tenho experimentado de madrugada (creio que essa função onera bastante as pilhas, a que recorro). Vou no entanto tentar.
> 
> Presumo de resto que faz sentido, de noite, com a variação da ionização o sinal rádio tem melhor alcance/qualidade(?).



Penso que é mesmo uma questao de qualidade pq o alcance é sempre o mesmo sendo que de dia ha muitas interferencias electricas no ar.Eu vi-me doido qd comprei os relogios,tambem tentei sincroniza-los de dia,mesmo a um domingo de manha e nao consegui...ate que peguei no manual e la estava tudo explicadinho,desde ai nunca mais tive problemas de sincronizaçao.Quanto a estaçao ela so sincroniza mesmo depois da 1 hora da manha,apesar de poder faze-lo manualmente,nao da para mudar a hora de sincronizaçao,é sempre a partir da 1 da manha e nao falha.


----------



## ct5iul (29 Jul 2009 às 23:20)

Boa Noite

RECEPÇÃO DE SINAIS DA HORA DE DCF77 RADIOCONTROLADO.

Alguns aparelhos que são vendidos na Europa são ajustados para receber os sinais da hora da estação DCF77 de Mainflingen, Alemanha. Esta estação emite sinais da hora com um relógio atómico que garanta sua exactidão e confiança na informação da data e da hora. A frequência usada pela estação alemã DCF77 é de 77.5kHz. Estas baixas frequências tem um poder enorme de cobrir uma determinada distância. DCF77 emite-se até 50KW e pode atingir uma distância de 2000kM. A vantagem que esta frequência tem na faixa do LF é que as ondas propagam à baixa altura, o comprimento de onda electromagnética segue a curvatura terrestre em vez de seguir uma linha de ar do emissor Esta característica oferece uma recepção forte do sinal estável. Esta propagação é típica das frequências a 30kHz (VLF) onde short distâncias que a propagação ocorre pela onda de superfície ou à terra. Estas frequências penetram na terra e na água, por essa razão e que são usadas para comunicações em submarinos. Estas características da propagação caem com a distância e o aumento da frequência. A frequência de 77.5kHz já combina a propagação pela onda à terra com a ionosferica. Isto significa que a onda salta na ionosfera e retorna até a terra, onde pode saltar e outra vez retorna até a ionosfera da um salto novo. Esta propagação é ideal para grandes distâncias. Tem o defeito de que o sinal perde a estabilidade e varia a sua intensidade (desvanecimento). Este tipo de propagação para o LF obtêm o alcance maior nas horas NOCTURNAS depois que o desaparecimento das camadas ionizadas que estão entre 50 e 100 quilómetros da altura em que a camada de alcança a altura principal (160-240KM). Então o salto que salta na ionosfera é maior, assim a distância máxima e alcançada. Além do tempo solar, a propagação ionosferica  é  influenciada pela actividade solar. Durante o máximo das camadas solares a actividade e ionizada muito mais e não pode desaparecer completamente durante a noite, causando um " absorción" às baixas frequências que limitam o alcance. Nos dias de muita actividade solar e possível ser obstruído pelas comunicações de HF que limitam-se ao alcance habitual de diversos milhares de centenas do quilómetro de quilómetro. No verão os efeitos da actividade solar na ionosfera do hemisfério norte são aumentados. Há uma melhor propagação no verão por isso o sinal DCF77 chega melhor. As interferências electromagnéticas podem afectar o sinal DCF77 de duas maneiras diferentes:

 1. - Uma interferência forte e continua como os Transformadores televisores telemóveis etc.  Emitem um ruído que interfere no sinal da estação de sinais DCF77. Este tipo de interferência pode durar segundos como pode durar todo o dia.

 2. - Interferências curtas no tempo (pulsos) dos micro segundos. Isto afecta o receptor de modo a produzir erros na descodificação dos dados da hora. Depois da qualidade ser fraca o receptor pode rejeitar os dados recebidos e ignorá-los ou actualizar os dados recebidos erroneamente mostrar dados incorrectos no ecrã da estação DCF77. Outra característica considerada é que normalmente as antenas dos sistema DCF77 dentro dos relogios ou estaçoes metreologicas sao tão fracas que estabelecem dentro dos receptores uma determinada  enderabilidade ou seja nao tem potençia de recpção para alguns paises da Europa,geralmente os sinais são bidireccionais. O sentido do receptor N-S ou E-O pode influenciar da maneira notável na intensidade e na qualidade do sinal recebido e das interferências recebidas. Conselho a seguir: - Para determinar quando as condições da propagação são melhores,devem consultar a actividade solarem http://dx.qsl.net/propagation/

Uma maneira fácil de encontrar fontes possíveis de interferências nos relógios DCF77

Para quem tem um rádio de ondas medias Um rádio ajustado de baixa frequência ou seja aquele rádio que tem AM e trabalha na frequência de 520khz que há alguns anos era utilizado para ouvir os relates da bola em onda media podemos fazer o teste pomos o rádio ao lado da estação DCF77 em Portugal podemos sintonizar o rádio na frequência de 965khz vamos ouvir uma rádio portuguesa se entretanto se ouvir com interferências tipo as interferências dos telemóveis na televisão ai esta uma fonte de interferência que pode estar a causar a recepção do sinal DCF77
Este teste nem sempre da certo pois o DCF 77 e recebido em 77 khz e os rádios de onda média recebem em 520khz o ideal era ter um receptor que recebesse dos 30khz ate aos 100khz

O que quer dizer DCF77?

DCF é um código internacional:
"D" de Deutschland
"C" para identificar um transmissor de ondas longas
"F" porque o transmissor está perto de Frankfurt
"77" é a frequência de transmissão

Entre 40 e 80 kHz, existem vários serviços de transmissão de hora legal. Alguns exemplos:

JJY - Japão, em 40 e 60 kHz. 
MSF - Anthorn, na Inglaterra, em 60 kHz. 
WWVB - No Colorado, Estados Unidos em 60 kHz. 
HBG - Em Prangins, Suíça, na frequência de 75 kHz. 
DCF77 - Frankfurt, Alemanha, em 77.5 kHz.

Mapa do Alcançe do sinal DCF77 no Mundo


----------



## under (30 Jul 2009 às 00:34)

ct5iul disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> RECEPÇÃO DE SINAIS DA HORA DE DCF77 RADIOCONTROLADO.
> 
> ...



Excelente explicaçao,um dos meus relogios é um multiband 6 ou seja recebe de todas as estaçoes mundiais, ( as que colocaste acima e mais uma pq o japao tem 2 estaçoes) ou seja se eu for aos EUA recebo do Colorado,se for ao japao tambem e por ai fora...
ps: correcçao,o meu relogio recebe destas:
Mainflingen (Germany),
Rugby (England),
Fort Collins (Colorado),
Fukushima (Japan),
Fukuoka (Japan)
e 77.5 kHz atomic signal in China.


----------



## hvalentim (31 Jul 2009 às 09:56)

ct5iul disse:


> Este tipo de propagação para o LF obtêm o alcance maior nas horas NOCTURNAS depois que o desaparecimento das camadas ionizadas que estão entre 50 e 100 quilómetros da altura em que a camada de alcança a altura principal (160-240KM). Então o salto que salta na ionosfera é maior, assim a distância máxima e alcançada.



Confirmo que de facto já por duas noites foi possível obter sincronia com o DCF77; a hora exacta (a ser recorrentemente a mesma) ainda não apurei.



ct5iul disse:


> Interferências curtas no tempo (pulsos) dos micro segundos. Isto afecta o receptor de modo a produzir erros na descodificação dos dados da hora. Depois da qualidade ser fraca o receptor pode rejeitar os dados recebidos e ignorá-los



Suspeito que é isto que sucede por vezes em horário diurno; a indicação de sinal "pisca" por vezes breves instantes mas sem sucesso.


----------



## under (31 Jul 2009 às 17:55)

Meus amigos é como vos digo,eu tenho uma estaçao e 2 relogios radio-controlados e todos sincronizam bem durante a noite.A nao ser que voces vivam entre predios mas de uma forma geral nao devem ter problemas durante a noite.Atençao que ja houve noites em que pelo menos um deles nao sincronizou mas no dia seguinte nao falharam.


----------



## under (5 Ago 2009 às 12:59)

Pessoal ja tem novidades?Tem conseguido sincronizar as vossas estaçoes?


----------



## ct5iul (6 Ago 2009 às 17:51)

Boa tarde queria dizer vos que eu na minha casa de Lisboa freguesia da ajuda a uma cota de 110 metros ao nível do mar tenho 24h de sinal DCF-77 já noutra casa em Almada a uma cota de 35 metros o sinal só chega a noite noutra casa em Azeitão a uma cota de 100 metros mas tapada para sul devido a Serra da Arribada o sinal DCF-77 chega de manha e a noite durante a tarde não há sinal  por isso o pessoal que não consegue receber o sinal não se preocupe pois provavelmente e mesmo do local onde vive o ideal era fazer uma antena ou comprar uma ajustada aos 77khz e fazer a adaptação a estação meteorológica,relógios etc instalavam a antena na rua e ai sim já deviam receber bem o sinal dcf-77

Acontece que algumas estações e relógios as antenas internas também não tem grande ganho de recepção POR ISSO ATE PODEMOS TER 2 APARELHOS UM RECEBE BEM O SINAL QUER DIZER QUE A ANTENA TEM UM BOM GANHO OU A ESTAÇÃO OU RELÓGIO PODEM TER UM  PRÉ AMPLIFICADOR DE SINAL 
A OUTRA NÃO RECEBE BEM O SINAL A ANTENA NÃO TEM GANHO E NÃO DEVE TER PRÉ DE RECEPÇÃO  

Podem fazer esta antena e simples para quem perceba um pouco de electrónica depois e só localizar a antena dentro da estação ou relógio no sitio onde esta ligada a antena da estação ligamos uma baixada (cabo) depois e só ligar esta antena ou então podemos tirar a antena dentro da estação fazemos uma baixada que vai ligar a antena a estação e pomos a mesma cá fora isolada para não apanhar chuva e humidade  (não aconselhável a quem não perceba de electrónica pois pode danificar o aparelho)  
http://www.vaxman.de/projects/dcf_antenna/dcf_antenna.html

Para quem quiser comprar e poder claro, tem aqui antenas e outro material para a recepção do sinal DCF-77
http://www.meinberg.de/english/products/ai01.htm

TESTES E MODIFICAÇÕES PARA DCF-77 
http://perso.wanadoo.es/dcf77pictob/radioreloj_comercial.htm
http://perso.wanadoo.es/dcf77pictob/index.html


----------



## Z13 (6 Ago 2009 às 19:17)

Posso acrescentar que possuo alguns relogios da oregon scientific que recebem o sinal de rádio e nunca tive nenhuma dificuldade em o receber em qq ponto da minha casa...




Tem de haver alguma vantagem em viver na cidade portuguesa mais próxima do centro da Europa.... 




Quem é que vive na perifería, quem é? 




Z13


----------



## joseoliveira (7 Ago 2009 às 01:31)

under disse:


> Pessoal ja tem novidades?Tem conseguido sincronizar as vossas estaçoes?



*Under*, confesso que por estes dias, tal não revelou ser para mim uma prioridade, o que não significa falta de interesse pelo facto da recepção de dados na minha estação ter uma base definida manualmente, ainda que os mesmos se considerem bastante aceitáveis.
Irei ver isso!


----------



## *Dave* (14 Ago 2009 às 13:32)

Também eu não consegui receber esse sinal, mas hoje quando acordei vi que já estava a receber.

O sinal é fraco, mas já recebe.


----------



## Joebernard (25 Ago 2009 às 13:42)

Bem, querem saber a melhor???
Em Cascais, ( 60 Metros de altitude) só consegui uma vez que a estação acertasse o relógio pelo DCF-77.
Na ilha de Santa Maria, onde também tenho uma casa, a 320 metros de altitude, é raro a estação não acertar o relógio.
Estranho, não é?


----------



## digimago (25 Ago 2009 às 15:16)

Joebernard disse:


> Bem, querem saber a melhor???
> Em Cascais, ( 60 Metros de altitude) só consegui uma vez que a estação acertasse o relógio pelo DCF-77.
> Na ilha de Santa Maria, onde também tenho uma casa, a 320 metros de altitude, é raro a estação não acertar o relógio.
> Estranho, não é?



Em Ponta Delgada, Ilha de S.Miguel, 75mt de altitude, o sinal DCF -77 é bem recebido, mas julgo que tem a ver mais com campo a descoberto e a propagação do feixe. Aliás quanto menos interfencia fisica  houver, melhor será a recepção e isso deve explicar, porque é que de noite se apanha o sinal melhor, e porque as estações situadas em zonas com menos aglomerados populacionais, (interior e Ilhas) apanham o sinal com mais qualidade. 
A propósito, acertar um sinal automáticamente a 2000kms de distância, significa que ficamos com um atraso de 5 seg. logo à partida certo? Já pensaram nisso? Isto se a temperatura rodar os 20 Cº.


----------



## Joebernard (29 Ago 2009 às 19:07)

Caro Digimago, tem toda a razão sobre o atraso da recepção do sinal. Mas será assim tanto?
Bom, quando estou em Cascais, acerto a hora do meu computador por
 ntp02.oal.ul.pt 
e não pelo link que normalmente está no computador. E por Ponta Delgada?
Também a certo pelo CHU Canadá, na frequência de 14,670.
Um abraço do lado de cá, ou seja, de Santa Maria.


----------



## Falkor (14 Dez 2010 às 17:57)

Boa tarde

Adquiri um relogio com esta tecnologia e andava a procura na net para saber mais sobre o assunto e deparei-me com a informação aqui pelo forum.

Ainda so consegui uma vez mas ja recebi o sinal aqui por gaia sem problemas


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Dez 2010 às 12:28)

Aqui na minha EM perco o DCF pelo meio da manhã e volta quase sempre por volta das 20Horas


----------



## zejorge (25 Dez 2010 às 17:38)

Boa tarde

Curiosamente  nunca consegui apanhar o sinal DCF-77 no local onde tenho a consola da EM


----------



## Puma (25 Dez 2010 às 17:54)

Tenho dois relógios com essa tecnologia, da marca Casio, e nunca tive problemas na recepção do sinal.

Situação, igual, com a minha Oregon WMR 200.

Apanho o sinal, em qualquer parte da minha casa.


----------



## filipe cunha (25 Dez 2010 às 20:27)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Curiosamente  nunca consegui apanhar o sinal DCF-77 no local onde tenho a consola da EM



O transmissor da EM é que tem que ter o receptor do DCF e depois é que transmite para a consola da EM, pelo menos na PCE é assim
http://www.timetec.freeserve.co.uk/DCF/rear.jpg
http://www.timetec.freeserve.co.uk/DCF/top.jpg


----------



## Knyght (26 Dez 2010 às 05:26)

Hehheheh eu sou um sortudo tenho a hora GPS no work hehehheh


----------



## jpproenca (13 Jan 2011 às 19:38)

under disse:


> Pessoal ja tem novidades?Tem conseguido sincronizar as vossas estaçoes?



Confirmo, na ilha do Pico - Açores, Lajes do Pico, com uma estação Auriol mas apenas de noite - DCF77.
Porém não consigo, no mesmo local, com uma (antiga) estação Huger 918H.

Cumprimentos,
J. Proença


----------



## Hazores (17 Fev 2011 às 02:04)

Descobri há dias que os sinos da igreja da freguesia onde vivo são acertados através do sinal da Alemanha DCF-77, por acaso nunca me tinha passado pela cabeça como é que acertavam os sinos.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

Hazores disse:


> Descobri há dias que os sinos da igreja da freguesia onde vivo são acertados através do sinal da Alemanha DCF-77, por acaso nunca me tinha passado pela cabeça como é que acertavam os sinos.



E chega aos Açores o sinal DCF-77?, acho que é só a 2000kms....


----------



## Hazores (17 Fev 2011 às 19:05)

filipe cunha disse:


> E chega aos Açores o sinal DCF-77?, acho que é só a 2000kms....



pelo que me explicaram, só poderá ser este sinal, contudo os Açores ficam a mais de 1000 Km, do alcançe que referiste.


----------



## filipe cunha (17 Fev 2011 às 20:22)

Já agora as coordenadas das antenas DCF
50º00`57.97N
9º00`38.32E


----------



## jpproenca (18 Ago 2012 às 20:03)

Deixei de receber o sinal há vários meses.
O receptor é o mesmo, não mudou de local e continua a procurar o sinal de hora a hora mas, ... nada.
Será que baixaram a potência do sinal?
Alguém sabe alguma coisa?


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Ago 2012 às 20:22)

Por cá volta sempre entre as 21/22/23 Horas até às 8/9 Horas do dia seguinte
Com o RS de pratos anterior, acho que tinha o dia todo


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2012 às 07:09)

Boas, por aqui o receptor é o mesmo (já tive outro anteriormente e comportava-se igual) e de vez em quando fica com uma hora muito diferente ou perde o sinal. Para mim isto deve-se a interferências electromagnéticas, o que deves fazer é mudar o local do aparelho para perto de uma janela até apanhar o sinal, depois colocas no sitio do costume.


----------



## devman (22 Ago 2015 às 10:12)

Olá bom dia, ainda alguém lê este tópico?

Há 2 dias atrás, o meu relógio de parede de cozinha, estava a funcionar perfeitamente (Leiria), quando de repente (há 2 dias), passou para um fuso horário de +10h!!
Tentei a sincronização várias vezes sem sucesso. Tal nunca tinha acontecido.

Acabei por "acertar" a hora manualmente... atrasando as horas, para a hora correcta... mas deixando a função automática on...
Hoje está atrasado 10 h!
Ou seja, julgo que terá sincronizado correctamente, mas como o atrasei ontem, ele fez a compensação, será assim?
Alguém por aqui já passou por experiência semelhante?

Abraços,


----------



## JTavares (22 Ago 2015 às 17:43)

Tambem tenho um relogio de parede radio-controlado que dum momento para o outro deixou de acertar as horas. Após vários dias descobri que é por causa do wifi ligado, bastando desligar o router para acertar a hora. Fica o aviso.


----------

